
Ask HN: Who Is Using Basecamp? - chrisfrantz
How many people are on your team and how long have you been using it for?
======
chrisfrantz
Wondering where Basecamp fits in right now. Dug into it a bit, but the
campfire, pings and other nomenclatures didn’t feel like they lend themselves
to an easy transition from other PM tools.

